# Terminators Ready!



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

I needed to practice drawing terminators for my Space Hulk project. Here's the basic framework for future drawings. Add as much colors and details as you want! Enjoy!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

that's pretty sweet... :victory:


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's a comparison to the power armour I drew. Make any suggestions you can think of.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome, I'm too tempted to goto town with my paint bucket!


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Go for it! Here's a hint for those who don't use Paint much: If you want to get the base color done really fast, get the color picker and right click the base color of the drawing, in this case the off white color I used. Select the entire picture with select all, cut it. Now fill the blank space with a color on the left mouse key. Then paste the drawing on top. It should have no off white in it, and be filled with the new color. Then select the paint bucket, select white, and fill the area outside the drawing with white. Wahlah!


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice pictures. Could come in handy when working out new colour schemes.



dradcliffe09 said:


> Wahlah!


Voila (vwa la). "Wahlah" is one of the most annoyingly misspelled and mispronounced words used by English speaking people.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the tip! :grin:

I should be able to post some accessories and weapons soon. Let me know if you have any requests.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Those be good drawin" Yar!


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

(update)

 

Notes on Drawing Tactical Dreadnought Armour

By Daniel Radcliffe

Legal Note: "Tactical Dreadnought Armour, Terminator, Space Marine,
Space Hulk, Power Armour, 
and Warhammer 40,000" are property of Games Workshop Ltd.

"Paint" is an illustration program property of Microsoft.

Warp.Net is a trademark/logo of the www.thewarp.net/ online community.

Heresy Online is a trademark/logo of the www.heresyonline.com/ online community.

10-17-09

When I started this project, I was in the middle of developing isometric 
drawings of Space Hulk terrain in Paint.

I eventually reached the point where I needed models of Space Marine
Terminators to compare the scale of my terrain. After several fruitless and
in my opinion pitiful attempts at drawing the models by a rough and quick
eyeball method, I decided to develop a framework model that I could refer
to for scale. This would enable me to maintain consistency of details and
features of the isometric models as I drew them in different poses.

To begin the framework model or what I will call my Master Terminator,
I sketched a rough model in Paint and made adjustments to features as I
went. I divided the Master Terminator into smaller components so I could
focus on intricate details and recombine them to complete a model that
would be both impressive and easy to modify for later drawings.

Upon completing the first Master Terminator, I cut and pasted the model
next to a drawing of Power Armour that I had drawn one year before. This
would allow me to scale up the Master Terminator to match the rest of
my drawings so they would be accurate and compatible in case I decide
to combine features of different projects in the future.

 

Once I was satisfied with the scale and appearance of my Master 
Terminator, I posted it on the Warp.Net and Heresy Online forums
to see how other hobbyists would react and comment on my work so
far. I can't thank those hobbyists enough for their support and comments,
which motivated me to continue this project.

After recieving positive reviews from my fellow hobbyists, I decided to
develop accessories and weapons for my Master Terminator. But first I
thought the model should include different poses appropriate for the
weapons and accessories.

 

 

I began to "dissect" my Master Terminator by breaking it into smaller
components and mapping a "wireframe" for each component. These
wireframes could be adjusted into an infinite number of poses by moving
and adjusting spheres and lines. Once a new pose of the wire frame
was finished I could fill in the features around that frame to achieve a new
pose for my Master Terminator.

MORE TO COME!! (Provided my head doesn't explode like those swedish guys in D9!) "Hey Diccus!"


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

New Stuff Today!!

As requested, a more proportionate torso. I was also able to improve the legs a bit:

Torso:

 

Legs:

 

Complete Assembly:

 

Here’s the Master Terminator in comparison to the Power Armour:

 

I added a scale. Note this is just an estimate.

And for the accessories:

Accessories:

 

And an old pattern Storm Bolter. Don’t worry, more to come. I you can count on the bolter being revised. I just wanted to get something in the hands for starters.

Bolter:

 

Why are the accessories not on the model yet? I was hoping you guys would try it out. Copy and paste the images into paint files and turn transparency on. Drag the parts where you like.

I'll try and get some examples up for you. Enjoy!


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's a Deathwing Terminator:


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

pretty sweet job!


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

More stuff on it's way! Terminator troops need power fists, right?


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

WE HAVE POWEEER!!!!


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

With and w/o chevrons:


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

those fists are ridiculous...


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

:laugh: C'mon, you can never have too big a fist!

Seriously, I'm going back over the fists and the legs. I'll have something better hopefully by tomorrow. He does kind of resemble optimus primal from beast wars...


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

I made a little progress on the fists (smaller) and legs (more proportionate), should have'em posted in the morning. I still kinda like the oversized fists, though, and I may make them bigger for a special character...

 

With a little work this might make a cool servitor or something later on.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Still room for improvement, but I think I'm headed in the right direction. I'm trying to get the DOW 2 look for the legs, and I want to have several variants available, so this isn't the end of it.

 

 

I'll try and get the pose to look less funny.


----------

